# Welche brandungsrute



## prime caster 01 (5. April 2012)

hallo leute 

freunde von mir suchen ne gute brandungsrute natürlichne dreiteilige rute so nu kommts ich kenne mich ja auch schon sun bischen aus shimano brauchen wir ja ganich drum reden 
daiwa nur das ausen japan program und schwer zu bekommen Vercelli zu teuer qantum ich weis nicht

so un nu schreibt mir eure ideen#h


gruss tom


----------



## Boedchen (5. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> freunde von mir suchen ne gute brandungsrute natürlichne dreiteilige rute so nu kommts ich kenne mich ja auch schon sun bischen aus shimano brauchen wir ja ganich drum reden
> daiwa nur das ausen japan program und schwer zu bekommen Vercelli zu teuer qantum ich weis nicht
> ...



Ich weis du hast sie schon in der Hand gehabt aber im Augenblick fällt mir Ausschiesslich die Cormoran ein 
Competiton X oder S , Beides High Carbon Japan Blank
|bla:


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

him hast ja eigenlich recht die is nicht zu hart un dauch nicht zu weich 


gruss tom


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Moin Tom,
nur das beste für deine freunde*,*Balzer Diabolo VI-4,20m-80bis 250 Gramm,
bin über Ostern in Hohenfelde können sie sich angucken und auch werfen.
*mfg nobbi
*


----------



## kerasounta (5. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

die Competition s ist doch nice im price und hat power


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Moin Tom,

Guck dir doch mal die Iridium Stingray 420 LC WG bis 300g an.  Die werden von Evia vertrieben. Ich konnte die Ruten leider noch ni cht in der brandung testen, aber machen eine guten eindurck auch vom Werfen her. Die Ruten sind recht hart. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

ok und wie kommt man da ran 


gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (7. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

moin Tom...

die bekommse im Ausland

hier ein link... http://www.liniapesca.com/skin/cana-iridium-stingray-surf-carbon.aspx?IDIOMA=2

aber wenne diese harte Rute kaufen möchtest, dann kannse gleich die Lineaeffe Gladstone kaufen...die seiht noch feiner aus und bekommse aus Germania..http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/xtcm/product_info.php?products_id=1126
die gladstone ist nochmal 100 gramm leichter und hat low rider ringe... 

guck mal auf dem ersten link..da sind auch 2 Daiwa Ruten vom feinsten...die Tournament in 3 teilig und die Procaster in 2teilig..und die vercelli bekommse da auch sehr viel günstiger.
denke wenne mit 3 teiligen und Stationär weit werfen möchtest nimm die Tournament von Daiwa...


Gruß Aki


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Moin Tom, 

Also ich kenne zwei Händler die die Ruten verkaufen. Einmal BAC in Bergedorf und Vögler in Billstedt. 

@ Aki, Die Neuere Version haben auch Low Rider ringe sonst hätte ich sie mir auch wohl nicht gekauft ^^.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## kerasounta (7. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> Also ich kenne zwei Händler die die Ruten verkaufen. Einmal BAC in Bergedorf und Vögler in Billstedt.
> 
> ...



aha !

ok dachte die haben normal Sic ringe...ist ein Nice price für die Ausstattung... was kost die Rute hier in Germany?

90 euro ?

Gruß Aki


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*



kerasounta schrieb:


> aha !
> 
> ok dachte die haben normal Sic ringe...ist ein Nice price für die Ausstattung... was kost die Rute hier in Germany?
> 
> ...


 
Moin, 

Bei Vögler war sie letztens für 89,95€ im Angebot. Bei BAC habe ich ende letzten jahres knapp 120€ auch im angebot bezahlt. Im Ausland sind sie zwar billiger aber ich habe sie nur mit normalen ringen gefunden.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

him leute das ja schonma sehr hilfreich aber meint ihr wirklich das die rute für 90 euro gut is ich mein das geht ja schon eigenlich schon in bereich bilichruten oder 


gruss tom


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Moin Tom,

Wie viel deine Kollegen ausgeben wollen?? 

Klar sind 90€ nicht viel und auch ehr im billig sektor, aber ich finde die Verarbeitung gut. Die 90€ war in einem Angebot, was die bei Vögler normal kosten kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bei BAC haben die 150€ gekostet, durch die Aktion habe ich 120€ bezahlt.

Hab da noch ne Idee wie wäre es mit der Penn Oversea!! Aki hat eine und Tim fischt die und er ist damit sehr zufrieden Velleicht können die beiden mehr zu der Rute sagen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## kerasounta (8. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

leider hab ich die nicht gefischt und geworfen....

Tim ist begeistert von den ruten und auch mir erscheinen Sie sehr wertig und gut verarbeitet für den Preis....bei moritz für 80 euro zu haben...

wirft bis 250 gr und sind im Blank auch nich so dünn wie die Vercelli...vielleicht robust genug für Tom.. #t

Gruss


----------



## degl (8. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> Wie viel deine Kollegen ausgeben wollen??
> 
> ...



Die Overseas habe ich im Herbst bei Moritz für 90€ das Stk. erstanden und das sind wirklich keine Billigteile.......hatte aber auch Glück an dem Tag|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## Wiederanfänger (8. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Hallo Degl,

hast du bei den Overseas ein optimales Wurfgewidht gefunden?

Ich finde, die lassen sich mit 120 g sehr gut werfen.

Wie siehst du das

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## prime caster 01 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

ok aber die penn kommt schonma nicht in frage will er nicht haben past wohl nicht kp


aber das mit der anderren hört sich ja gut an is die hart oder weicher auch wenn da bis 300wg hat ich hatte da auch schon sun pahr überraschungen          achso er wollte für ein par maximum 500 euro ausgeben

gruss tom


----------



## Boedchen (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Ich tendiere zu der X , habe beste erfahrungen mt gemacht und das was an Geld noch über ist kann er dann in Rollen ud Tackle stecken. Aber zum glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden und der Geldbeuel auch 
Degl hat schon mit geangelt, auch wenn nur von der Brücke aus , aber der eindruck war glaub ich Positiv.


----------



## kerasounta (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

was ich für absolut stabiler und bruchsicherer halte wäre doch ne 2 teilige Rute...

habe mir auch schon überlegt ne 2 teilige zu holen für ne Stationärrolle...

man muss ja nicht Pendulum werfen sondern normal raus ...dann könnte man auch ne zziplex nehmen und die z.B. für Stationär beringen lassen.... 

da würd ich mal Dirk fragen...denke das ne hochwertige 2teilige für Stationär unkaputtbar ist....

Gruss Aki


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Moin Tom, 

Wenn die Penn, Shimano und Vercelli wegfallen, bleiben nicht mehr viele über. 
- Cormoran Composite x
- Die Daiwa Serie aus Japan
- Was aus England?!?!?!

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## degl (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Degl,
> 
> hast du bei den Overseas ein optimales Wurfgewidht gefunden?
> 
> ...



150gr. habe ich ausgemacht.......|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

hab da noch nen Geheimtipp 


die Alcedo Extreme Surf III

schafft locker 250 gr Wurfgewicht und ist von dem italienishen Weltmeister Team benutzt worden....und hat sich bewährt....die Rute solltest du ab 230 bekommen aus dem ausland...

geiles Teil http://www.italiafishing.co.uk/shop/extreme-surf-111-420-p-462.html

oder hier 224 euro das Stück

http://www.hobbypescasport.it/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_49&products_id=846

Die wäre für mich den nächsten Kauf wert...
nimm die Tom...wenn sie jich gut sind kannse mich ausschimpfen hier

Gruss Aki


----------



## Wiederanfänger (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Hallo Degl,

danke für die Info.

Dann muss ich mal ein paar Bleie in 150g organisieren.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## prime caster 01 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

himmm himm himm ich weiß nicht sind die beiden spitzen ringe nich zu weit auseinander habe noch von dirk nin geheim tipie bekommen von sonik haste zuvelig schonma geworfen 


gruss tom


----------



## Sebastian G (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

moin moin tom,

du solltest mit deinem freund die ruten erst werfen und dann kaufen!!alles andere ist blödsinn und gibt unter umständen sehr lange gesichter!!der richtige mann hat dir ja schon einen tip gegeben und probewerfen ist bestimmt kein problem mit ihm.

gruß sebastian


----------



## Lotte112 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

ich hab da mal ne kanns andere frage ich wollte mit 3 weiteren freunde Auf der ostsee angeln gehen.aber wo findet man i netadressen um was zu buchen?wollte in der nahe von stralsund bitte um antworten es sollte aber nur ne tagesfahrt werden besten dank und 

mfg
Lotte1123


----------



## kerasounta (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> himmm himm himm ich weiß nicht sind die beiden spitzen ringe nich zu weit auseinander habe noch von dirk nin geheim tipie bekommen von sonik haste zuvelig schonma geworfen
> 
> 
> gruss tom



wenne mich meinst...nein !#d

die Sonik Sk3 ist aber ne solide Rute wie ich das gelsenen habe...und bringt auch bei guter Technik 200+..ausserdem sehr erschwinglich im Gegensatz zu den High End Ruten aus England...

glaube keine 150 das stück....wenne aber richtig weit raus willst würd ich n Doppelpack Zziplex schnüren...glaube der Dirk hat da wieder ganz neue Modelle drin... hat auch gute Preise !

eine Zziplex Primo Synchro im gebrauchten Zustand hat er....das wär ne geile rute für dich... kannse weit werfen mit und geil angeln !


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Ich wollte hier nicht mehr schreiben, aber...

Nein, die Synchro ist sicher nichts für ihn oder seinen Freund, wie schon sehr oft geschrieben (einer der Gründe, warum ich es nicht mehr wollte) sind das Ruten, mit denen man tatsächlich weiter werfen kann als mit jeder Dreiteiligen, die auch deutlich länger halten, aber man braucht dazu Technik, Kraft allein... nun ja, man liest hier ja oft genug, was passiert, wenn man nur mit Kraft wirft, aber dafür sind ja die dreiteiligen Ruten eigens gebaut... (Und wie kürzlich auf der Wiese gesehen wirft man mit solch einer Rute ohne Technik deutlich kürzer als mit einer dreiteiligen, und die Rute, die Tom versucht hat zu werfen, hat schon jenseits der 270 Meter geworfen)

Und noch etwas, bei den Zziplex, die ich gebraucht vorrätig habe, ist es mir größtenteils egal, aber bei denen, die ich neu ordere, passe ich schon auf - nein, ich verkaufe die Zziplex-Blanks weder an Stationärrollenwerfer noch an Naturköderangler, dafür sind sie mir zu schade, und da ich das eher aus Leidenschaft und als Hobby mache, kann ich es mir aussuchen.

Mein Vorschlag hier wären tatsächlich die Soniks, und wenn es dreiteilige sein sollen die SK Continental, sehr gute, sehr stabile Ruten, schwerer als 500 Gramm, aber dafür brechen sie auch nicht...


----------



## kerasounta (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

kann man die Zziplex nicht für Stationär berringen ????

es gibt doch auch spezielle 2 teilige für Normalwerfende  Angler !

welche 2 teiligen kommen den überhaup für Stationär und Normalwerfer in Frage ?????

Gruss


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

Doch, natürlich kann man die dafür beringen; aber mir sind sie einfach zu schade, die schönen Ruten völlig unterfordert dahinvegetieren zu lassen, wer also Zziplex für Stationärrolle beringt für Überkopfwürfe an der Ostsee haben möchte kann sich gerne welche in England bestellen, aber halt nicht bei mir.

Und klar gibt es zweiteilige für Stationärrolle; da wiederum muss man unterscheiden, Modelle wie seinerzeit die zweiteiligen Cormoran Black Star sind eigentlich gebaut wie dreiteilige, nur eben mit einem Teil weniger; die sind auch ideal für Überkopfwürfe geeignet. Englische Zweiteilige für Stationärrolle wie Daiwa Supercast F, SK3 oder ähnliche lassen sich ebenfalls besser mit Technik werfen - ein Beispiel hier war damals die Team Daiwa Paul Kerry, von vielen als das härteste, was erhältlich war, gepriesen speziell für Wurfgewichte jenseits der 250 Gramm - stimmt, beim Überkopfwurf, wenn Du aber ein wenig Technik reinlegst, wird sie butterweich und wirft ideal mit 125 Gramm, eine perfekte weiche Anfängerrute!

Und darum muss man eben schauen, was man möchte...


----------



## kerasounta (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

ok !

denke das Tom der brutale Werfer ist und sicherlich nicht so auf Technik geht.... dann muss das Material ne Menge aushalten...

wer ne Aktiva Spyra zum brechen bringt und diverse andere harte Brandungsrute muss sich dann wohl ein bißchen einschränken und /oder das stärkste nehmen was aufm Markt ist...

vielleicht ist ja sogar ne weichere Rute wie die Cormoran-X eher was...!
ich komme bei 3teiligen mit harten und auch weichen zurecht...!
nur mit Shimano komme ich niccht zurecht bis jetzt...aber vielleicht muss amn da auch mehrere testen...die Ultra Leaer (Gelbe) sollte wohl auch nicht so leicht zu brechen sein....

ich komme am 15 April zum guckn und werde hoffentlich meine rut ehier haben..die akios rolle nehme ich mit..

Gruss aki


----------



## prime caster 01 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

ich kann leider nicht habe femarn cap 


gruss tom


----------



## Daniel-93 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht habe femarn cap
> 
> 
> gruss tom





Fehmarn cap ist am Samstag, also am 14 April


----------



## mirko. (18. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

moin, 
ich hab mal ne frage zu einer rute ? und kann mir mehr über sie sagen ? weil die marke sagt mir nichts ...



> *
> "** LASERFISH Sea Wisper "
> **
> 1 Standard-Spitzenteil + 2 weitere mit kleinen Ringen*
> ...


Dank schonmal vorab ...


----------



## degl (18. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*



mirko. schrieb:


> moin,
> ich hab mal ne frage zu einer rute ? und kann mir mehr über sie sagen ? weil die marke sagt mir nichts ...
> 
> Dank schonmal vorab ...



Schwer zu sagen, nicht mal Google hatte nen Treffer#c

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (18. April 2012)

*AW: Welche brandungsrute*

kenne ich aus Griechenland....

italienischer Hersteller anscheinend....

habe von denen nur Schnüre gesehen in Greece und Haken...

aber keine Ruten oder ähnliches

http://www.laserfishonline.com/product_info.php?cPath=103_33&products_id=100401

das ist deine Rute....
Laserfish war in Greece eher weniger gefragt..und auch qualitativ nich so dollebei Schnüren und anderen Zeuchs

Gruss

PS: wenne moch fragst ,eher unterer Bereich und nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert...
entweder 30 euro rauflegen und ne Cormoran kaufen oder ne Quantum..
oder 30 euro weniger und für das geld ne andere Rutekaufen die auf dem selben Level ist..
wie die Daiwa Sensor Surf- Seacor Power Surf... die ab 75 euro die Quantum XT Surf oder dann Cormoran Competition S....für 109 euro..gibts aber noch viel mehr bis 100 uero und Besseres denkeich persönlich.....


----------

